# HELP! Beans are too salty - did I ruin dinner?



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

I made a big pot of white beans for dinner, and I think I accidentally salted them twice. They taste WAY too salty to eat. I added a little vinegar to offset the saltiness, but it didn't help much. I'm out of potatoes or else I'd throw a few of those in. I'm seriously bummed out, because this is TWO POUNDS worth of dried beans. I was planning on freezing some for later, so hopefully I can salvage them.

I was planning on serving them with cornbread tonight.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

Can you drain and rinse them?

I'd saute some garlic, chopped onions and sliced carrots in the pot, then add the cleaned off beans back to the pot with some fresh water.

Good luck.
Lisa


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Bread to soak up some juice?


----------



## annamama (Sep 23, 2005)

^ what Lisa49 said.
I oversalted a massive casserole batch once, and I'm afraid it was beyond help, but I would definitely try and rinse beans off. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## stacey2061 (Feb 1, 2006)

i heard that throwing in a whole peeled raw potato will absorb some salt


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Even of no method of toning down the salt works for tonight's dinner, you can still freeze them in several small containers and add them into future batches of unsalted beans.

GL!


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

Rinse away! Let us know how it turned out.


----------



## Icequeen_in_ak (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey2061* 
i heard that throwing in a whole peeled raw potato will absorb some salt


Yep... works like a charm


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Yeah, I normally would have done the potato thing, but like I said in my first post, I'm out of potatoes.







:

I tried the rinsing thing (great idea I though!), but they were SOOOO salty even rinsing did no good. I'm going to do as Ms. B. Sprout suggested and freeze to add to UNsalty dishes (I'm thinking they'd be good in minestrone)

Thanks for the help everyone! My family is enjoying the ever-so healthy Papa John's for dinner tonight.








(truth be told, the kiddos are probably enjoying that more than they would the beans and cornbread!







)


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

On top chef they said to add a little vinegar when something is too salty. Or was that too sweet...


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

Yeah, just freeze them and add them to soups.


----------

